# Jippieeee! It's spring! Post your first spring pictures here.



## Kathode-Ray (Mar 21, 2013)

Just a quick snapshot from the garden, but I think it turned out quite nice.

Taken with EOS-M and 18-55.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 21, 2013)

_I'm having a problem viewing it. CR has a image size limit of about 600 X 600 pixels, so that might be a issue. It downloaded fine._

_Time for robins to lay eggs:_


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 22, 2013)

Spring? what spring? where I live there is no such thing as spring ... but the Govt here buys millions of dollars worth of flowers, every month, from Holland and plants them near roundabouts and traffic dividers etc ... this is a nice thread you've started ... I'll have to move my lazy a55 and make some pics of those flowers ... I'll be back with some pics


----------



## Kathode-Ray (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes I know, I live in Holland. Plenty of flowers here 

I have no problems with the image by the way, dunno what could be wrong...

Ray


----------



## Nishi Drew (Mar 22, 2013)

Top two in Kyoto with the Sigma 35mm, almost full bloom for the Sakura here.
Bottom one with the Tokina 16-28 2.8


----------



## stephan (Mar 22, 2013)

Snapped while taking a walk with 70-200 2.8/60D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 22, 2013)

Kathode-Ray said:


> I live in Holland. Plenty of flowers here


I'm very jealous of your country 


Kathode-Ray said:


> I have no problems with the image by the way, dunno what could be wrong...


Me too, no issues with viewing the images.

Anyway, here are a couple of pics as promised ... unfortunately here in Qatar we don't really have a Spring season, it kinda quickly changes from very mild winter to summer within just a couple of days, always after a massive dust storm (but the Qatari govt does a commendable job in maintaining them in such a harsh dusty environment ... to give you an idea how harsh the climate is here, notice how some of the flowers are dying in the intense heat.) ... since these flowers are bought from the spring season of Holland, I suppose they qualify as spring season pics ;D


----------



## bseitz234 (Mar 22, 2013)

Jealous of all of these... still looks like this here. (made it small so as not to detract too much from all the pretty flowers...)

I can't wait to go to DC in two weeks and see cherries!


----------



## Kathode-Ray (Mar 22, 2013)

Wow, nice pics!

We had some snow here yesterday as well, and it's just above zero here at the moment. But the days are getting longer so the flowers think it's time to come out.

That bee is awesome


----------



## Kathode-Ray (Mar 22, 2013)

Here's one from the same series.


----------



## killswitch (Mar 22, 2013)

Sakura no hana by KiLLSWiTCH3D, on Flickr


----------



## Aggie92 (Mar 22, 2013)

Here is my backyard dogwood. The flowers are open now and turning white, but it has been too windy the last several days to get more pictures. I used my new Kenko extension tubes with my 50 1.4 for this picture.


----------



## Aggie92 (Mar 22, 2013)

Even a humble weed can be a pretty sign of spring.


----------



## Stewbyyy (Mar 22, 2013)

We're currently going through periods of intensely heavy rainfall with motorways being closed off because of flooding, occasional snowfall as well. Here in Dublin, Ireland.

Doesn't feel like spring here... jealous of all of you with nice spring weather/scenery!


----------



## Kathode-Ray (Mar 22, 2013)

No flooding here in Holland luckily, but it's not very comfortable outside. It's very cloudy, windy and around zero degrees, brrrr....

Love the cherry blossoms and the 'weed'  , beautiful pictures!


----------



## iMagic (Mar 22, 2013)

Sure, happy to post today's picture here in Edmonton, Canada.


----------



## Harv (Mar 22, 2013)

iMagic said:


> Sure, happy to post today's picture here in Edmonton, Canada.



Welcome to Canada, eh. We're tough up here. We can deal with it. ;D


----------



## Efka76 (Mar 22, 2013)

Unfortunately spring hasn't come to Lithuania yet  Today it was -10 degrees.


----------



## tomscott (Mar 23, 2013)

On my way to work. Sony Nex 5N




First signs of Spring St. Andrews Church, Penrith, Cumbria, by TomScottPhotographyCumbria, on Flickr




Spring Light, alleyway, Penrith, Cumbria by TomScottPhotographyCumbria, on Flickr


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 12, 2013)

Here is one, made on the 22 April


----------



## killswitch (May 12, 2013)

Spring Fever by Dhanad Islam, on Flickr


----------



## CTJohn (May 12, 2013)

Late Spring in Connecticut....new 6D and loving it.


----------



## makuroske (May 12, 2013)

Here in Japan (Kanto area), all the critters are coming around!


----------



## hippoeater (May 12, 2013)

May in ohio...and it's 40 out! >.<


----------



## Pag (May 12, 2013)

Not much greenery around here yet, but here's a roaring waterfall at its biggest at the end of the snow melt.




Chute Montmorency, Québec by pagarneau, on Flickr


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 13, 2013)

Here in the desert country seeing any flower is a big deal ... here is one flower that somehow survived the intense heat.


----------



## JBeckwith (May 13, 2013)

Beautiful day and the 1st hike of the year.




Summit by Joe Beckwith, on Flickr


----------



## rpiotr01 (May 13, 2013)

tomscott said:


> On my way to work. Sony Nex 5N
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really nice, great composition. Really captures that golden hour light!


----------



## tombu (May 13, 2013)

I was surprised how sharp my Sigma 30mm 1.4 is @2.8 



Summer is coming. by TombuPK, on Flickr


----------



## gary (May 13, 2013)

Two early morning examples as the sun has just come up in the desert on the garden. Its a bit late spring as the temp is already 90f and will reach 110f today. Sorry about the snow Edmonton.


----------



## bvukich (May 13, 2013)

What the hell... I haven't posted any photos in a long time, here's some from last night at a local park:


----------



## pgsdeepak (May 13, 2013)

Here are a couple of pictures from April/May


----------



## Harv (May 13, 2013)

For me, spring means I finally get out to start shooting the motocross races.....


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 13, 2013)

Nice pic, Harv


----------



## pdirestajr (May 14, 2013)

Spring Violet by Philip DiResta, on Flickr


----------



## danski0224 (May 14, 2013)

No shortage of these


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 16, 2013)

This one is from yesterday late evening ... while all the flowers around it were wasted or dead, this flower somehow survived the intense desert heat.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 16, 2013)

Here is another one ... these were the only flowers on this tree, all the rest were dead ... it was unusual to see these flowers next to the road side in the intense desert heat.


----------



## crasher8 (May 16, 2013)

Firecracker Penstemon

5D3, 50 1.4


----------



## CTJohn (May 16, 2013)

danski0224 said:


> No shortage of these
> [/quote
> 
> Gee, we had one too...


----------



## DominoDude (May 16, 2013)

A few of mine taken over the past weeks. Spring is, indeed, coming. Yiha!


----------



## rpiotr01 (May 16, 2013)

DominoDude said:


> A few of mine taken over the past weeks. Spring is, indeed, coming. Yiha!



Hehe, #3 - score!

From last weekend


----------



## MrFotoFool (May 16, 2013)

Pretty kitties in pretty flowers! April 26, 2013, at Le Parc Des Felins in France.


----------



## dawgfanjeff (May 16, 2013)

Pag said:


> Not much greenery around here yet, but here's a roaring waterfall at its biggest at the end of the snow melt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like this one alot. Dramatic, good comp. It really flows (pun intended).


----------



## loctruong (May 16, 2013)

Here's mine!


----------



## sayyesyes (May 16, 2013)

taken with 600D & 17-55


----------



## Pete.A (May 16, 2013)

There's some truely excellent images here! This is whats consumed my spring so far.....


----------



## serendipidy (May 16, 2013)

sayyesyes said:


> taken with 600D & 17-55



Great shot! Love it


----------



## K-amps (May 16, 2013)

Here's one from me.


----------



## serendipidy (May 16, 2013)

K-amps said:


> Here's one from me.



Gorgeous! Nice colors and bokeh.


----------



## frumrk (May 16, 2013)




----------



## niteclicks (May 16, 2013)

Had a ton of Iris this year


----------



## Rui Brito (May 16, 2013)

There goes one more flower.
5D3 100L. Crazy windy day, fortunately I had a flash to freeze them all.


----------



## NRE (May 17, 2013)

First time poster...
7D | Macro 100mm L


----------



## serendipidy (May 17, 2013)

From today...new moorhens on the way ;D


----------



## AudioGlenn (May 17, 2013)

Any feedback is welcome. I'm still new to this whole photography thing.


----------



## killswitch (May 17, 2013)

Rui Brito said:


> There goes one more flower.
> 5D3 100L. Crazy windy day, fortunately I had a flash to freeze them all.



Beautiful color!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 17, 2013)

AudioGlenn said:


> Any feedback is welcome. I'm still new to this whole photography thing.


Very nice pic, I like how you've included 4 different subjects to beautifully integrate in one image, colors are beautiful... does not look like an image made by someone who is new to photography ... you've done a great job! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 17, 2013)

NRE said:


> First time poster...


Nice ... Welcome to CR


----------



## kentandersen (May 17, 2013)

Jerusalem Spring




almond tree in Jerusalem by andersen_kent, on Flickr

Spring in the minefild




a beautiful place to destroy with a minefield by andersen_kent, on Flickr


----------



## K-amps (May 17, 2013)

AudioGlenn said:


> Any feedback is welcome. I'm still new to this whole photography thing.



Great Shot, love the colors.


----------



## Click (May 17, 2013)

NRE said:


> First time poster...
> 7D | Macro 100mm L



Nice picture. Welcome to cr.


----------



## AudioGlenn (May 17, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> AudioGlenn said:
> 
> 
> > Any feedback is welcome. I'm still new to this whole photography thing.
> ...





K-amps said:


> AudioGlenn said:
> 
> 
> > Any feedback is welcome. I'm still new to this whole photography thing.
> ...



Thanks guys


----------



## hippoeater (May 18, 2013)

With my new rx1


----------



## rpt (May 19, 2013)

Ok, like others said, it is not spring in India either but here are some pictures of flowers in the summer time


----------



## rpt (May 19, 2013)

It is Laburnum time too 

Laburnum and the moon.


----------



## Schultzie (May 19, 2013)

We finally have some Spring like weather, so I was out yesterday morning when I took this one.




Wet - HMM! [Explored] by SauceyJack, on Flickr


----------



## emko (May 19, 2013)

Dahlia by EMKO3, on Flickr


----------



## christopher.nahler (May 22, 2013)

is it too late for more spring flowers?


----------

